# Swift Escape 686



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all, where can i find a dealership that stocks the swift escape 686,
we live in the midlands
thanks again tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.caravanfinder.co.uk/motorhome/Trade/EAD7641D817FE69080257572004CF237/


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

tony_debs said:


> hi all, where can i find a dealership that stocks the swift escape 686,
> we live in the midlands
> thanks again tony


You are reaching the end of the 2009 stock and the 2010 build doesn't start until late August.
Best bet is to trawl all of the dealers on the Swift website.
Gerry


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

www.swiftgroup.co.uk

Click on "Find a delaer"

You will have to phone them to ask if they have that model. I would not trust web site listings as they are often out of date.

Trevor


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi tony, as the post suggests there aren't many of these 2009 vehicles in the dealer network, but the closest dealer to you that has the Escape 686 in stock is Morans Motorhomes at Ludlow in Shropshire, or South Yorkshire Motorhomes at Dinnington, nr Sheffield. Hope this helps.

Mick


----------

